# Bolt switching cable to OTA



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

I have been using my Bolt (original) with a cable card and Spectrum, but I am thinking about using the Bolt for OTA and trying out streaming TV for a week.

Has anybody tried this and what was your experience? Can I switch back and forth without losing my CableCard pairing? Will I lose my recorded shows when I switch to OTA?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't have a Bolt, but I can switch my Roamio between cable and OTA without re-pairing or any recording loss. I've done it a few times.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jhermit said:


> Will I lose my recorded shows when I switch to OTA?


No, you will never lose your shows doing that.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks. I was wondering because I basically have to setup the Bolt again. I cannot find a way to switch source...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jhermit said:


> Thanks. I was wondering because I basically have to setup the Bolt again. I cannot find a way to switch source...


Just redo guided setup, that will NEVER delete content.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

It might be worth it to buy a used Series 3 with lifetime service. I've seen them selling for $150 or less on ebay. The S3 is an excellent OTA DVR. I assume you're switching to OTA for the odd channel that isn't carried by your cable company.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

shwru980r said:


> It might be worth it to buy a used Series 3 with lifetime service. I've seen them selling for $150 or less on ebay. The S3 is an excellent OTA DVR. I assume you're switching to OTA for the odd channel that isn't carried by your cable company.


Cutting the cord to Hulu live TV, but they don't have locals for my area. I have good, strong signal, so using bolt to dvr locals

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

